# Fred Villari schools?



## paperguynj (May 22, 2018)

years ago I took classes at a Fred Vallari school in NJ. It has since closed. I really remember liking the style and enjoying the classes. My question is, are his schools still around?  I live in NJ still and have been thinking about getting into a martial art. Looking into different styles Inwas wondering if there are Kempo schools and where to find out where they are located?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2018)

I spent a month at a Fred Villari school back in the late 70s before returning to TKD

Google: Kenpo New Jersey

Found a few in the following cities in NJ: Hasbrouck Heights, Pitman, Elizabeth, Marlton, Cherry Hill

One is Vigoroux who is a graduate from Larry Tatum’s Kenpo Karate Association

I know nothing about any of these schools, but they are easy to find using Google


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 22, 2018)

Where in NJ? And how far are you willing to travel?


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 22, 2018)

paperguynj said:


> years ago I took classes at a Fred Vallari school in NJ. It has since closed. I really remember liking the style and enjoying the classes. My question is, are his schools still around?  I live in NJ still and have been thinking about getting into a martial art. Looking into different styles Inwas wondering if there are Kempo schools and where to find out where they are located?



Villari kempo, for the most part was a plagiarized kenpo that he learned from Nick Cerio.  Villari franchise schools are still around but most have gone independent.  If you can't find a Villari school near you maybe you could try looking for a Cerio school.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 22, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> Villari kempo, for the most part was a plagiarized kenpo that he learned from Nick Cerio.  Villari franchise schools are still around but most have gone independent.  If you can't find a Villari school near you maybe you could try looking for a Cerio school.


How could he plagiarize? If he did, that would suggest his sueing the offshoots of his style was hypocritical!

Note to the OP: I'm not a fan of villard, but that means nothing about his style. The system itself is a very good style of kempo, imho


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 22, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> How could he plagiarize? If he did, that would suggest his sueing the offshoots of his style was hypocritical!


that is sarcasm i hope.
but just in case its not....
the bulk of the forms ...including Statues of the crane and Hansuki
the 10 point blocking system
villari took the Cerio techniques (that had names)  and gave them numbers calling them combinations.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 22, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> that is sarcasm i hope.
> but just in case its not....
> the bulk of the forms ...including Statues of the crane and Hansuki
> the 10 point blocking system
> villari took the Cerio techniques (that had names)  and gave them numbers calling them combinations.


yup, full sarcasm. Sorry, should have made it more obvious.


----------



## Buka (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Tames D (May 23, 2018)

Buka said:


> View attachment 21477



OK


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2018)

Tames D said:


> OK



Threatening kittens eh......


----------



## EddieCyrax (May 24, 2018)

I ditto.... "I'm not a fan of villari, but that means nothing about his style. The system itself is a very good style of kempo, imho"


----------



## Mike Att (Nov 4, 2018)

The combinations had numbers up to about 26, Cerio gave them names, Vilari went back to the numbers. 

Basically Vilari waited for Cerio to go on vacation to Hawaii, then split from him and promoted himself to 10th degree. Vilari created the rest of the combimation to 108 himself. Many of which are so dreadfully bad and unrealistic, they look like he made them up over the course of a weekend.

I would avoid going to any school affiliated with Vilari. The same can be said for most of the USSD schools as well. Though with those, it really depends on who the instructor is. I have found USSD instructors that were knowledgable about not only the system but also real self defense. I have also come across high ranking USSD instructors that lived in a fantasy world of step through extended lunge punches and thought that was real.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 4, 2018)

Mike Att said:


> The combinations had numbers up to about 26, Cerio gave them names, Vilari went back to the numbers.
> 
> Basically Vilari waited for Cerio to go on vacation to Hawaii, then split from him and promoted himself to 10th degree. Vilari created the rest of the combimation to 108 himself. Many of which are so dreadfully bad and unrealistic, they look like he made them up over the course of a weekend.
> 
> I would avoid going to any school affiliated with Vilari. The same can be said for most of the USSD schools as well. Though with those, it really depends on who the instructor is. I have found USSD instructors that were knowledgable about not only the system but also real self defense. I have also come across high ranking USSD instructors that lived in a fantasy world of step through extended lunge punches and thought that was real.


The OP never responded, switched to BJJ and disappeared from the site around 2 months ago. I doubt he will see this any time soon.


----------



## AAMelendez11 (Jan 2, 2019)

I attended a USSD school for 6 years as a preteen/teenager, got away from martial arts for a while and returned to a different school which was an offshoot of USSD bit still taught Kempo. I was very fortunate in that the instructors I had were knowledgeable and loved to teach. It was a great experience for me and for some time I considered opening up my own school.
Of all the instructors I met on the USSD side of things, most were very knowledgable and in it for the right reasons, not promoting themselves or anythong like that. That can't be said for everyone, sadly.


----------

